# Microchipping



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about going on a microchipping course & wondered, since it is £75 to attend without buying all the needles & guns etc, whether those that breed would find it useful had they done one.

I think it works out at about £5.50 an animal if you do it yourself & buy the registration & chip directly. But about £200 for equipment & training. I suppose I could offer to do it in the area as I could charge less than vets to recoup that additional cost as I doubt breeding ever would...

Would anyone else have considered doing this? Maybe I am thinking too hard about all of this.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have booked a course for 6 months time.

Sootisox has done one, she said it is fairly okay-ish!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I completed the course through pet-detect (petchip company) and found it very good. It takes approx 3-4 hours depending on how many attend and how many animals have come to be chipped. The nerve wracking bit is actually chipping your own animal. 

The start up costs are fairly high but if you can group together with other microchippers, you can buy chips at a bulk discount rate. I microchip all of my kittens before they leave and do the online registrations. 

On the whole, it's a good thing to do, and in the longer term, it will pay for itself. I don't offer this service to "outside" animals yet, but it's something I'd consider doing in the future at a reduced rate (ie £15 )


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm doing the course next month although it is funded through the RSPCA as I work for them.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, I've just bought two bsh kittens and they were microchipped. I researched several breeders and I thought that this was an excellent additional service that this breeder provided above others. It made me realise how much she cared about the safety of the cats she breeds as she'd gone to the trouble to do this. It also meant that I didn't have to sort it out myself, plus it saved me money. So, i think its worth other breeders taking the same approach.

I have to say though that its a brave thing to do, I once had to give my bunny injections and that was bad enough! I got much better with practice tho. :001_cool:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I have though seriously at doing this too


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm inclined to but I don't think there's a rush for me to do it. It's not cheap to do & I don't have an animal at the moment that needs a chip.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my course is booked itsthis saturday i cant wait!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

My Vet only charges £9 per cat for a Vet nurse to chip them, so I decided not to book the course, as it takes a lot of cats to reimburse the costs at those rates. I'm sure if I'd been paying £27 a cat like in some parts of the country I'd have felt differently though.

:001_smile:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my vets is the same, £9.99 for the chip or £14.99 for the heat one that also also takes their temps


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i didnt know about the heat chip they sound great,its not about making the money to me though i just will enjoy the course mainly and secondly i feel its a useful thing to have behind you.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I completed a pet-detect course a few weeks back and wondered why i didn't do it sooner. Course lasted 3-4 hours and they like you to take at least one cat/dog. we were in the classroom for the first couple of hours then transferred to the grroming parlour for the actual microchipping. Dogs were done first, then cats, then any other small furry (rabbits etc). Yes it is a bit expensive initially for the equipment but there is a significant saving over time by doing this yourself. And yes it was horrible to put that big nasty needle in your cats neck but I guess over time that will ease, I hope it does anyway 

The lady conducting the course was very helpful, a vet was also present to watch and advise especially during the micro chipping. If you failed the course on the day then you can retake at the next available course and your course fee is not deducted until you pass the course. Also you can take a refresher at no extra charge should you feel the need and any advise or questions are just a phone call away.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Donskie said:


> I completed a pet-detect course a few weeks back and wondered why i didn't do it sooner. Course lasted 3-4 hours and they like you to take at least one cat/dog. we were in the classroom for the first couple of hours then transferred to the grroming parlour for the actual microchipping. Dogs were done first, then cats, then any other small furry (rabbits etc). Yes it is a bit expensive initially for the equipment but there is a significant saving over time by doing this yourself. And yes it was horrible to put that big nasty needle in your cats neck but I guess over time that will ease, I hope it does anyway
> 
> The lady conducting the course was very helpful, a vet was also present to watch and advise especially during the micro chipping. If you failed the course on the day then you can retake at the next available course and your course fee is not deducted until you pass the course. Also you can take a refresher at no extra charge should you feel the need and any advise or questions are just a phone call away.


hi,did you order your equipment the same day as your course if so did it arrive quickly.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> hi,did you order your equipment the same day as your course if so did it arrive quickly.


I didn't order the kit initially, did course with my mum and we took five cats with us that hadn't been chipped. One of my cats had no intentions of being microchipped despite a second attempt, little madame. I will try once more with her when I get the kit and if so will let my vet do it. So we have decided to buy the equipment when either Krystal or Willow is next in kitten, as all kittens will leave here microchipped. Krystal is calling again now, she is booked into two shows this month then will hang up her showing paws for a while and become a mum again. But to getthe initial kit will be around £250 and that includes 10 microchips for online registration.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Donskie said:


> I didn't order the kit initially, did course with my mum and we took five cats with us that hadn't been chipped. One of my cats had no intentions of being microchipped despite a second attempt, little madame. I will try once more with her when I get the kit and if so will let my vet do it. So we have decided to buy the equipment when either Krystal or Willow is next in kitten, as all kittens will leave here microchipped. Krystal is calling again now, she is booked into two shows this month then will hang up her showing paws for a while and become a mum again. But to getthe initial kit will be around £250 and that includes 10 microchips for online registration.


at the minute on pet detect its £219 for tha starter pack with on line reg,is it raggies you breed?


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> at the minute on pet detect its £219 for tha starter pack with on line reg,is it raggies you breed?


Yes, thats for the basic scanner, I was going to pay a little extra for the other scanner that detects a wider variety of microchips personally. I breed Birmans, I have one queen (Willow) and did keep the female (Babooshka) from last July's litter, currently showing her at the moment and don't intend to breed with her until early next year. Willow will be mated later in the year and my mum has another queen, Krystal who is to be mated in the next couple of months. I also have 2 raggie neuter boys (6 years old) living with us, Barney and Darcy. I have had Birmans in my life for 16 years now and couldn't imagine not having at least one in my life, but now feel same with Raggies, love my boys so much, lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i have noticed the birmans and raggs are very simular what would you say the main diference is,i know the birmans are known for their white socks,is the hair a little longer on the raggies


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

My Raggie boys are more laid back than my Birmans, you can do anything with the boys and the just don't seem to care, bless them. But I only have birman girls at the moment and being girls they have their female moments. The 3 boys from the litter were little angels and are very much lapcats with their new owners who give me regular updates which is nice. Babooshka is very different from mum, Willow and can tollerate more than mum too, guess sometimes it can be down to how they are raised. Some may say different but thats my experience over the years. The coat on all four my cats are all different in texture, length, fulness etc and are all groomed differently to each other, does anyone else have same experience??

Good luck with your course on Saturday


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thankyou for that i tried to reply last nite but my computer crashed!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I also considered doing this course, but decided it was just not worth the cost. I don't believe in breeders microchipping kittens before they go to their new homes, i think it's better done at the same time as neutering / spaying.

Unless you know you are going to get enough business, it's not worth it imo.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I also considered doing this course, but decided it was just not worth the cost. I don't believe in breeders microchipping kittens before they go to their new homes, i think it's better done at the same time as neutering / spaying.
> 
> Unless you know you are going to get enough business, it's not worth it imo.


i see what your saying about the money side of things but to me i want to do the course as it is something thats interests me and also i will better my self at the same, only about 12 hours to go now he he!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

YAY PASSED!:thumbup:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> YAY PASSED!:thumbup:


Yay Well done you. :thumbup1:

How did you find it?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Donskie said:


> Yay Well done you. :thumbup1:
> 
> How did you find it?


thankyou,it was great i really enjoyed i was shaking tho when i had to chip my kitten i dont no why tho cause the chip went in beautifully,although mittens was protesting to the vet restraining her,the vet said they are more bothered about been held down rather than the needle its self,but yeah it was brill.thankyou


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you actually learn on of of those courses other than where to put the chip. There's obviously more to it than that otherwise it wouldn't take 4 hours to do but I can't for the life of me work out what it is.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done on passing the course. I think microchipping will be something that ends up being the norm, so I'm sure it will be really useful to you.

Katy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Well done on passing the course. I think microchipping will be something that ends up being the norm, so I'm sure it will be really useful to you.
> 
> Katy


thankyou so much for that katy.
thankyou really. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

HannahKate said:


> What do you actually learn on of of those courses other than where to put the chip. There's obviously more to it than that otherwise it wouldn't take 4 hours to do but I can't for the life of me work out what it is.


you learn about the different equipment that is available,how to load equipment safely,how to safely implant all the different animals,some paper work to fill in. There is alot more to it than just sticking the chip into the animal,without correct training you could paralise an animal in the worst case sanarine man on the course mis fired a chip on his pet (poor lil pug) had to go through it again.And finally there is the fun and exitement you have whilst there.Hope this helped.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> my vets is the same, £9.99 for the chip or £14.99 for the heat one that also also takes their temps


wow thats cheap, I got quoted £34 for a temp one  wish there was someone who did cheaper microchipping near me, cheapest seems to be £25, although one vet had an offer on with free microchip if you paid for vacs, I'd be well chuffed with 9.99


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loz83 said:


> wow thats cheap, I got quoted £34 for a temp one  wish there was someone who did cheaper microchipping near me, cheapest seems to be £25, although one vet had an offer on with free microchip if you paid for vacs, I'd be well chuffed with 9.99


hi loz if you were near me i would do it you for that my love!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm wakefield, dont know of anyone round here that does microchipping other than the vets (dint even know you could go on a course for it, thought it was vets only ) (i'm blonde, thats my excuse anyway) pmsl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loz83 said:


> I'm wakefield, dont know of anyone round here that does microchipping other than the vets (dint even know you could go on a course for it, thought it was vets only ) (i'm blonde, thats my excuse anyway) pmsl


not too far for me sweet,im in rotherham,anybody who has something to do with animals ie vets,breeders,groomers etc can do a course to qualify. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

microchipping day 4th june-see rescue section by kelly.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> I've been thinking about going on a microchipping course & wondered, since it is £75 to attend without buying all the needles & guns etc, whether those that breed would find it useful had they done one.
> 
> I think it works out at about £5.50 an animal if you do it yourself & buy the registration & chip directly. But about £200 for equipment & training. I suppose I could offer to do it in the area as I could charge less than vets to recoup that additional cost as I doubt breeding ever would...
> 
> Would anyone else have considered doing this? Maybe I am thinking too hard about all of this.


I had a couple of kittens chipped at around 13 weeks and wouldn't do it again at that age. It's just a personal choice - the needle was quite big and from the kittens' reactions, I think both found it very uncomfortable. That's the only reason I don't have them chipped at second vaccination time; I just feel it's a bit much all at once. But i do advise they're chipped when a little older.. and better still if it was by someone like yourself who is (or will be) trained and able to visit the owner's home rather than the kitten taking a trip to the vet.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my 12 wk old kitten was done last wk and she made her self herd, the vet said she was more bothered about the fact she didnt like been restrained whilst the chip was been implanted rather than the actual needle bit,how ever im sure it prob does hurt it would hurt us,but then its over before they know it,just like the heel prick thats done on babys thats not nice to watch either. x


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> But i do advise they're chipped when a little older.. and better still if it was by someone like yourself who is (or will be) trained and able to visit the owner's home rather than the kitten taking a trip to the vet.


I would personally much prefer a vet to do it. I wouldn't really want someone with a half day course jabbing needles into my animals, Considering the size of the needle etc a vet is going to have a lot more experience at getting it done quickly and as least traumatically as possible. I was also wondering how it would work legally for things like pet passports.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Its put into the bit of skin where mum carries them isn't it? on the back of their necks? 

pron doesn't hurt as much as we think it does, as they get carried round by that bit 

but I agree about the heel prick thing, gotta be done but not nice when someone makes your baby cry


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

HannahKate said:


> I would personally much prefer a vet to do it. I wouldn't really want someone with a half day course jabbing needles into my animals, Considering the size of the needle etc a vet is going to have a lot more experience at getting it done quickly and as least traumatically as possible. I was also wondering how it would work legally for things like pet passports.


I dunno really, Hannah. I suppose I too would prefer someone who'd done lots of chips but I think that could equally be someone who'd taken a course and had gone on to chip lots of people's pets. Going back a while, a friend did my puppy for me but admittedly I only had her do it because I knew she'd lots of experience and he was a lot, lot bigger than my 12 week old kittens


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I dunno really, Hannah. I suppose I too would prefer someone who'd done lots of chips but I think that could equally be someone who'd taken a course and had gone on to chip lots of people's pets.


"Lots" is still going to be a huge amount less than a vet has done, considering that they do millions of vaccs in the same way every day. It also means you get the bonus of a check over during a consult. I can understand why people would do otherwise due to price but I'd still head to a vet (actually i'd be doing it myself since i will be one!). 
Both of my cats screamed a heck of a lot more for their vaccinations than the microchip though. I thought molly was about to claw my eyes out for hers!!  Reuben was better behaved thank goodness because i did his rabies myself.


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

im glad i go and get my animals chipped when they are asleep as that needle is horrible and far to big ouch


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

HannahKate said:


> "Lots" is still going to be a huge amount less than a vet has done, considering that they do millions of vaccs in the same way every day. It also means you get the bonus of a check over during a consult. I can understand why people would do otherwise due to price but I'd still head to a vet (actually i'd be doing it myself since i will be one!).
> Both of my cats screamed a heck of a lot more for their vaccinations than the microchip though. I thought molly was about to claw my eyes out for hers!!  Reuben was better behaved thank goodness because i did his rabies myself.


Each to there own really,the vet will only have had the same training as somebody who is trained through a course and i wouldnt say a vet would have more experience than say a mobile pet micro chipping person as a vet will only do maybe a few chips a day where as the mobile pet chipper would be doing it all day long,they have insurance too.Its just a senario,but like i said each to there own. x


----------

